# The darkness in us all



## thejc (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys been trolling the boards for quite some time now. Thought I would go ahead and register. Right now I am running a homebrew campaign that is grim and gritty and action packed. This campaign is a total experiment. We are 8 sessions in and I love it! Most of the time I am so anal about world building and adventure planning when something goes unplanned(always) I lose intrest and such. This time I losely built the world did not make copius maps, detailed histories, cultural intrests, and adventure sites. Instead I have let the pc's help me build this as we have went. It's turning out awesome. I will post the character intro's and such in the next couple days. I will post Thorn first.


----------



## thejc (Dec 1, 2010)

*Thorn*

He turned left. So did the two following him. Thorn could have killed them easily. He could tell by the way walked they were nothing more than thugs taught to use a blade in the most rudimentary fashion. Still he could not take them down yet. He had to determine who exactly was following him. The list had become quite long these days. As he headed to the market place he noticed another pair emerge opposite of him. He paused and bought some fruit. Both sets of goons hung back but their sword hands were quite twitchy. This told him quite a bit. He checked down the list. The “Brother’s” would never come in force like this, not their style. This profile did not sit quite with the local rogues guild either, besides he had not done anything to rouse their ire quite yet. They bore no official tabards. So that in turn ruled out the many nobles he had wronged on his way here. Such brutish men and straightforward tactics, yet they respect for the appearance of “justice” really left only one person. Inquisitor Stormwright. 
Thorn was a nightouched. He was oppressed by an ancient spirit. Once he went to a priest for confession. Three days later the priest was taken in on charges of witchcraft and “purified”. The power hungry inquisitor had dogged him ever since, though he thought he had lost them when he crossed into the Realm of the Griffon. But they had found him out. Through magic no doubt. It was time to put this charade to an end they were obviously steering him towards the back alleys of the Temple district. 3 quick turns, a stray dog and a stolen cloak later he passed right by his would be trackers. Once out of sight he took to the roof tops and followed the thugs until they gave up their search.
As he suspected the thugs headed towards the temples. They wheeled in behind a temple to Rojester a god of light and peace. How very fitting. The thugs stopped and an armored figure came from the back door. Thorn wasted no time. He dropped down right as their leader was giving them a very violent reprimand. Landing in a crouch he stood drawing his hand and a half sword and buckler. The leader came to the front of the pack. “You” he spat. Thorn dropped his head in anticipation to the rant that would inevitably come. “I am the Malleus Brant Heldegon. You are hereby charged with practicing the dark craft, murder, and possessing a spirit. For this charges you shall gain absolution through pain, and penatance upon death. By the authority given to me by the Imperial Church you are to return for inquisition.” Thorn chuckled aloud. “I am sorry my friend but that is not the path for me. It seems I need to send Stormwright a message. You sir shall be left without any hands, feet, or eyes. And you shall tell your superiors the horror of what you witness today. Look upon the sky for it is the last time you shall see it.” Thorn settled into his stance. He steadied his breathing. The other was coming he could not stop him now. He hated this. Best try to end this quick before he took over. 
The first one charged. Thorn went into a back handspring and kicked the man in the chin. Completing the acrobatic he sprung sideways and slashed the second. His sword took the man’s insides with him as he went. Three Imperial guards circled in behind Thorn from the front streets. This Malleus was not entirely stupid. The next two charged in. One lost his head the other his sword arm. The Imperialists waded in much slower flanking him. Thorn felt the dreadful shove in which the other took over. He was now forced to watch like some sick drama in which his own body was the star performer. Thorn’s eyes went black, his teeth sharpened. His muscled elongated, and his visage became feral-like. The first guard charged in low, the now possessed Thorn dropped his buckler and took a two hand chop that split him from skull to groin. The next met his end with a vicious lunge that pierced shield, armor, bone, and heart. Thorn wheeled and threw the sword taking the last guard in the throat pinning him to the temple wall. That left the Malleus.
The Malleus raised his war hammer and cried out. “By Imperial Authority of the Soverign Emperor Constantine the VIIIth I cast thee away foul spirit.” Thorn felt a violent tug as he was drug back into control of his body. It took him a second to regain command of his limbs. He felt the The Malleus’s fist grab him by the scruff of his neck. “Now boy we leave!” He lifted his hammer for a knockout blow. “Foolish.” Thorn half whispered as a tekko-kagi exploded from his gauntlet on his right hand. He sunk it to the knuckles in to the Malleus’s stomach, piercing his spine. The Malleus fell paralyzed his eyes wide with terror as Thorn drew some healing potions from his pack then set about his work like an efficient butcher.


----------



## thejc (Dec 2, 2010)

The latch clicked over, and the August turned to about and glared at the bowman. “Why are we breaking into this tower again?” Even through the whisper you could hear the disgust in his tone. The bowman shrugged “We went over this already. A: We are broke and if we are successful in this adventure, it may line our pockets for months. B: The townspeople said this tower has been abandoned for years.” He said very matter of fact. August put away his tools and adjusted his armor a bit “Soooo we are robbing the place?” he started. Titus cut him off “No! Everyone knows that abandoned towers always attract a dark element. You know grave robbing necromancers, evil cults, other planar beings of malign nature, circus folk, power mad bandits and their ilk. So we sweep the tower make a little change, become local hero’s. Then we move onto the next job.” August face contorted in confusion. “How does walking through an empty building make us heroes?” he asked. Titus looked rather thoughtful as he began his retort but was cut short as August raised his hand. “Forget it I don’t want to know, let’s just get this over with.”

The two would be heroes moved into the tower. Swept the main floor found nothing until they breached the study. The sight was obviously one for dark magic, though empty, the site still filled the duo with dread. Weapons sprang into hands and they crept in. A circle was scribed into the floor. Several books had been used for fuel for a fire long since extinguished. August and Titus replaced their weapons and searched for clues. Titus found a journal on the desk. He beckoned August to his side. “Can you make anything of this Auggie?” August looked over the exposed pages but was careful not to touch. He shook his head “It is a language unfamiliar to me. But these characters are of religious font here. The one for blood, this one is darkness and the omen letter or soon will pass.” He stared hard at the book. Titus put a hand on his shoulder. “It’s gone, use the breast plate.” Augusts’ eyes welled up for a second, then he shook back the tears and threw back his tabard revealing an engraved face of a roaring Lion on his armor. “_OS OF SANCTUS”_ he exclaimed the eyes of the engraving flared white for a moment. August flipped the book to the front binding and his lip curled in disgust as he saw the holy symbol. “Damnation” he snarled. “What is it, a spell book, oh wait an evil book that sucks in unsuspecting victims, or a book that grows big sharp teeth?” the bowman spewed from his mouth, eyes wide with wonder. August glared “Be serious! The book is neither magical in nature nor evil in itself. Whoever wrote the journal is a worshipper of Rallaster though.” Titus paused. “He is the deity of murder and torture?” August nodded. “Excellent!” Titus exclaimed as he threw the journal in his pack. August threw up his hands and left the room.

The rest of the tower yielded nothing until they started to the basement. Once past basement door and halfway down the stairs the door slammed shut. Ominous laughter wafted up from the darkness below. “Lovely” August sighed as he hung his head. Balefire torches sprung to life as they hit the ground floor bathing everything in a sickly green light. “Which one of you shall be my vassal when I take over your fleshly shell?” a gravelly voice boomed. There at the back of the room lay another circle of power and in its center stood a being well over 7 feet in a black cloak, and whose eyes glared red with hellfire. “I am the Strongman. I have been trapped in this basement for quite some time. This circle could not contain me but the conditions of my summoning were quite well inscribed. I could not shed the casters blood, could not use any of my magic, yet I needed physical body to leave this basement, but here I am whole. So who of you wishes to be my chosen? Is it you O fallen holy soldier. Stripped of you power by bureaucracy? Or you White Tower spawn?” Titus’ normal carefree demeanor changed to one of terror and anger. “What do you know of the cursed place?” Titus screamed, and quick as summer lightning fired two arrows. The Strongman dodged the first arrow and caught the second. He laughed before tossing it aside. “Nothing. Everything. Much more than you.” The being said coyly.

Again August exposed the Lion Shield. This time the breastplates eyes a blue light and Augusts’ own eyes flared the same topaz light. “Demon your time here ends! MORSUS ex UMBRA!” His war axe flared an angry blue as he charged hacking into the Strongman. The Demon screamed then projected to bolts of force taking both heroes off of their feet and pushed them into the wall. The Strongman summoned a wicked looking great axe that bled balefire. Titus’ bow thrummed pelting the demon with arrows. The Strongman ignored the archer as the arrows seemed to have little effect on the demon. August drew his short sword in addition to his war axe. They went from the blue light and shifted to a more gold hue. The “Fang and Claw” style in which August fought was awesome to watch. Titus even paused in his assault. The Strongman brought down a vicious overhand chop. August had to over extend to dodge it and then tried to counter much too soon. The Strongman caught him by his face and unleashed another force bolt. August screamed as he hit the floor. Titus was already searching for his other arrows. He had bought them off a gnomish priest. They were high density Seraphite (a metal particularly effective against undead and demons). Bad news, he only had two. The Strongman was advancing on August who just now getting to his feet. Titus took aim and fired both arrows at the same time. The arrows seemed to tear away at the Strongman’s being rather than wound him. The Strongman screamed in agony. Wheeled and charged Titus. Titus tried to draw his Falchion but fumbled the scabbard snap. The Strongman attacked with fury, arcing the axe in from out wide. Titus tried to block with his bow. The balefire axe crushed through the archer’s weapon and tore half his side off. “Say goodbye” the Strongman spat as he readied the deathblow. The last thing Titus saw was August’s glowing golden weapons exploding out the Strongman’s chest. The demon dissipated into motes of shadow, spitting blasphemous curses all the way. Then Titus’ world went black.


----------



## thejc (Dec 2, 2010)

The Black Ace was full tonight. Several trade ships had come to port. Midshipman and ship crew packed the joint. The drinking hole was doing spades in business. Towards the back a game of Thrones and Blades was in full swing.

“9’s over 6’s” said a grizzled Sea dog as he laid his cards down giving a large smile revealing a mouth full of a single blackened tooth. “What’cha got Utah?” One tooth blurted as he went to rake in his earnings. A man in an odd leather coat sat there silently drinking and smoking ginger weed. He took a deep draw off of the cigarette and exhaled the smoke. As he lay his cards down he said “Rule of Witch _again_. Queens over Kings, _again_. Appears my house is a little fuller and bigger these days.” The game went on for another hour before the man named Utah cashed out and claimed his weapons from the bar. But he had left with so much more than things of monetary value. One Tooth had gone all in on a hand which he was bluffing to win. Utah didn’t have much to go on either. Utah had several cards up his sleeve. Literally. One Flush of Thrones later and One Tooth jumped at the chance to give him a particular shipping invoice instead of a pound of flesh.

As he came out he lit another ginger weed blunt. A man with a monocle stepped from the shadow of the alleyway. Utah continued to draw in on his blunt. “I can see you were most successful by your posture, and have obtained said information you set out for. You were also quite proficient at cards or dice, ah no, Thrones and Blades. You always roll up your right sleeve when playing your favorite game. Besides I can smell a very nice Cherry Cognac that you couldn’t afford before tonight so, you must have some winnings.” Utah started down the Dock way “I never tire of that you know, you have really become quite good Rols. The whole deductive reasoning thing.” Roland fell in stride with the gambling man. “Ah ‘tis a shame, to be true. But this is an alliance purely of a symbiotic nature, I help you and Morganis, in turn he grants me access to the Vatan worshiper’s library.” Utah took a deep belt off of a flask “So you keep saying. Where is Morg anyway? Docks?” They wheeled toward the Shipyard “I would surmise he is invoking the blessing of Hammer Lord as we speak.” Roland stated as they moved down the street.
Arriving at the Docks the pair made their way into an empty warehouse and found their companion meditating. As the door shut Utah placed his hand on Morg’s shoulder and gently shook him from his devotions. The half orc raised himself up to his full height. He was a tower of iron in his field plate; he drew out his two handed battle cudgel and spoke “I have communed with the Spirits in service to the Hammer Lord. We shall see blood this night. You have our information?” Roland stepped forward “Quite correct, we have the ciphers key. Now if I can have the Pierwright’s ledger.” Morganis handed him a slim leather bound book. A few moments later after Roland spoke “Gentlemen the slavers ship is hailed by the title _The Hangman’s Oath_”

Roland and Morganis made their way to the slavers ship. Roland pointed out the guards he could see. “Stick to the plan.” Morganis said. As they approached the ship guards rushed forward. “Ships off limits, be moving on lest we leave you bleeding on the ground.” Morganis never broke his stride he dropped a mailed fist right on top of the slavers head dropping him on the spot. Roland spoke in strange sonorous voice inviting the other two to wonderful slumber. They too collapsed. 

On the backside of the ship Utah levitated up to ships rigging, landing in the crow’s nest. From this vantage he viewed his partners approach. His eyes flashed with power as he used sheer will and pulled a rope to entrap another slaver fifteen feet below him, pulling him overboard. That left the only other guard on the quarter deck. He jumped and slowly drifted down. Landing behind the slaver. Once again his eyes flashed and said _SLEEP_. The spell didn’t take. The man whirled about. His gaze turned murderous as he drew a saber and a gaff hook. “Oh by six gods and harlot” Utah swore “It’s always the hard way”. Utah took a step back to give himself some space. The slaver rushed in low then high. Utah circled around and jumped off the back of the ship his levitation spell still in effect and he hung there completely out of reach of the deadly slaver. Utah’s eyes flashed again and 8’ gout of flame consumed the wicked man from his outstretched fingers.

The captain’s door flew open. Captain Blackmane was a huge man. His bushy beard and wild eyes gave him an appearance of some sort of fell beast. “To arms lads! There’s killin’ to be done!” Blackmane drew a flintlock pistol and fired, clipping Morganis in the side. Morganis looked at the wound, let out a low growl. His face became dangerous as he strode towards the Captain.

Six slavers rushed up from the hold. The last was a man with dark skin who wore armor fashioned to look like bones. They made an odd jangle with every step. He nodded at Blackmane as he arrived topside. He took in the scene and started up the quarter deck towards Utah.

One slaver rushed for the harpoon cannon. He jerked it around and set his sights on the trudging Cleric. He never saw Roland; he only heard a click as Roland fired his own pistol and sent him to the next world. Another slaver charged Roland’s position at the cannon. Roland jerked the cannon around aimed and fired. The harpoon gutted the would be assailant. Roland rolled around dropped to one knee and uttered an incantation. Everything seemed to slow down, everything seemed magnified. He drew another two pistols took aim at two different slavers and fired. As they hit the deck bleeding out, the world slammed back into full speed.        

The bone armored man crested the last step just as Utah had managed to work himself back onto the quarter deck. The man drew a small shield and a wicked looking mace fashioned into the visage of a screaming woman. His face was cruel and proud. Utah looked up to see him approach. “By the hairy whores of White Mountain! They’ve got a Jannu too!” He looked around black skinned warrior to check on Morganis and Roland. “Why do I always get the big thick bastards?” He threw in as his eyes flashed and let loose a barrage of magic bolts. The bolts flew true but slammed into some unseen force surrounding the exotic warrior. He laughed haughtily. “The Gods disfavor you tonight pale skin. My people were long ago set outside the bounds of magic. Look upon your death.” The man became a blur as he rushed Utah. His mace slamming into his leg, then he brought his shield up and clipped him in the side of the face. “Not in the face! Now you’ve crossed the line.” The Jannu swung high. In one fluid motion Utah drew his sawed off rifle, ducked the attack and placed the barrel right underneath the man’s jaw. “Be immune to this.” He jabbed as he pulled the trigger. This was no ordinary gun it was a spellgun. Utah was one of the few people who could focus his arcane energies and store them up in a weapon. The pure arcane energy still had little effect on the Jannu, but the lead shot was enough to take his face off. Utah left the foreign warrior laying on the deck a mass of blood and smoke. 

Morganis strode toward the captain. He summoned the divine blessing of his patron Vatan the Hammer Lord. He was a juggernaught. He would not be stopped. Even when one of the Captain’s minions tried to bull rush him over board.  Morganis backhanded him causing him to swallow a mouthful of crushed teeth. He unslung his battle cudgel and pulled up 10 feet short of Blackmane. “Captain Christoph Blackmane you are hereby charged with piracy, theft, slaughter of the innocent, and slavery. You shall surrender and throw down your arms. Repent of your wickedness and the Vatan shall be merciful in eternity.” His evangelism was met by another shot this time grazing his cheek. He let out a low growl that rose to a battle cry as he closed the gap between him and Blackmane. Morganis slammed the butt of his hammer into the slave lords midsection. As he doubled over Morganis brought his hammer in a wide sideways arc. The blow was so forceful he had to turn full circle just not to fall down. The slave captain was on deaths door. Morganis invoked the healing power of Vatan. Blackmane would not escape justice in this world. Utah came down the stairs and lit a ginger blunt, inhaled deeply. “Bloody hell. Not bad. Not bad at all.” he stated as he exhaled.


----------



## thejc (Dec 2, 2010)

So theres all the players right now. Hopefully I can get an actual couple session updates in by the weekend. Are you guys interested in any of the mechanics and such? Is it proper SH ettiquette to post art and pics and such with the actual story hour? Thanks.


----------



## thejc (Dec 5, 2010)

finishing up our 9th session bout an hour and a half to go or so. this will be the season finale so to speak and then we'll break til after the new year. so I should have some updates tonight/morning. quick question is there a good adventure arc 4-5 adv. charcters7-8th level?


----------



## thejc (Dec 7, 2010)

*The plan comes together *

“Roland will you please come with us? You really have become a friend and you’ve proven your mettle more than once over.” Utah pleaded. The astute gun slinging lore master shook his head “In another life perhaps. But my ancestral manor beckons me. I must answer her call. She gives up her treasures and yields even more mystery. You are a dear friend, both Morganis and yourself. Truer companions cannot be found.” “You will stick around to tell him.” The sorcerer retorted matter of factly. Roland peered down the street a smile broke over his face. “It appears I do not have to wait long. By his gate and expression I can tell that the meeting he had with his superiors went rather well.” Morganis did not beat around bush as he met the other two. “Roland you are not to be rid of us yet. The Church of Vatan would like to erect and maintain an Abbey. The land abuts your own property of Wyrmcrest. We are to escort an advance team of builders and clergy. The Church would like to know if Wyrmcrest would be interested in lodging the team and its’ staff. There is a monthly stipend of course.” It was difficult for Utah to hide his excitement as he looked for Rolands response. Roland cocked his head and raised one eyebrow then extended his hand and grasped Morganis’ own “Agreed!”


________________________________________________________

“Look at this!” Titus exclaimed as he shoved a piece of parchment to Augusts’ side of the table. The former Paladin, perused the sheet. “So what? The Hammer Lord’s church wants to extend their sphere of influence. Faiths claim new lands all the time.” August went back to staring into the fire of common room. Titus rolled his eyes. “Grief’s for the dying or dead August. You are neither. This expedition is bound to need able fighters, men of skill and keen intellect. Besides this may either be away to get back into the imperial churches good graces or find you faith the old fashioned way.” His last comment drew August out of his brooding. “Old fashioned way?” Titus stood “You know faith comes by hearing and all that.” August gently nodded. “Perhaps.” The two warriors left in search of the caravan of the Hammer Lord.
________________________________________________________ 
Thorn pulled down his mask and looked over the dead man’s desk. Thorn had sniffed him out as an agent of the Brothers of Rhone. The cabal of assassins that had forged Thorn into what he was. He found what he was looking for. The agent’s orders were carefully concealed rolled up in a flute. Thorn looked over the orders and thought to himself “So they are to kill a Vatan missionary during an expedition to a new holy site. On the road to make it look like a bandit attempt gone wrong.” Thorn started staging the body to make it look like an accident. “Best to join this expedition if I am going to foil this attempt. There is bound to be a Gray Man leading them. He will have a map.”


The charter had been posted for two weeks and Morganis and company had seen many a colorful character sign up to go. Some they just turned down. So far they had a decent team. I addition to the 6 missionaries and Head Priest there were two dwarven brothers that were masons, a retired military man who was a field cook, four mercenaries of whom two looked especially deadly, yet good natured. Their names were Titus and August. Some carpenters, an engineer with a crew of laborers and craftsmen. As they were about to leave a tattered old wagon rolled up. A fat man sat atop it “This that venture out east for the Hammer Lord and all?” he inquired. Morganis strode forward “It is but in the intitial phase you it must be determined that you are a man of skill and provide a service to the project that it would normally receive in civilization. Do you possess such a skill?” Morganis stated. The strange man laughed “Well if it is skills that you want them I have some sweet skills. I am an alchemist, an herbalist and a crack negotiator. Why there’s not a race I haven’t had successful dealings with. The name’s Tinnley.” Morganis looked to Utah and Roland who answered him with a shrug. “All right lets head east young men!” Morganis half yelled as he mounted his horse.


The Caravan met with little trouble until the third day. It was just past mid day when it happened 3 halflings came sprinting out of the forest. “Run! Run!” they were shouting. The horses spooked. “What in name of Mrs. Maxwell on Green Street?” Utah cursed. Just then two enormous weasels broke the tree line. They were easily bigger than the horses. The Halflings ran straight Tinnleys’ wagon. With unbelievable speed Tinnley jumped down and caught two of them pinning them to the ground. The third made it into the wagon and disappeared. August started barking out orders “Warriors and fighters dismount and move to the left flank. Range support get high ground on the wagons. Fire at will. Civilians and clergy on the other side of the wagon.” Roland popped off a shot from his pistol, but was too far for any accuracy. Titus fired two arrows. Two arrows hit home on the lead weasel, followed by another two bolts of arcane energy from Utah’s outstretched hand. The merchant held a dagger over the two Halflings searching their faces for motive. All he could see was terror. “Tinnley let them up. If you are able bodied then help us.” Morganis cried out. Titus fired two more arrows but only one found the mark this time. The weasels were close. “We need a way to break the charge.” August yelled out. He looked to Titus then Utah and on down the line at his companions. Each one shook their head no. Tinnley stepped up “I got your charge breaker.” He drew some small stones from a pouch. “Hold your ears.” The thunderstones exploded and caused the weasels to rear up onto two legs. “Charge” August ordered. In force the companions took down the weasels with only a few minor wounds to show for their trouble.
__________________________________________________________ 
Three more days into the journey not an hour after they broke camp Roland told them they should make Wyrmcrest by nightfall. No one noticed the new guard that had slipped into their detail. 

Titus was the first to spy the movement. He looked to Morganis and whispered “we have trouble.” Just then three men stepped into the road. “We are Toll wardens, anyone wishing to pass farther must pay the road tax.” said the lead Highwayman. Morganis steered his horse to the front and dismounted. “How much is this tax?” The man chuckled and looked back and forth between his companions “Well let us say 50 gold….a piece”. Morganis face turned angry there was little he hated more than petty theft and senseless violence. He could tell both were brewing. The Vatan warrior cleric drew himself up straight “We are fulfilling a charter issued by the House of Griffons. To oppose or hinder us is considered treason. Turn from your larcenous and wicked ways, ask the Hammer Lord for mercy and it shall be granted. All that come to him he will in no wise cast out.” The highway man whistled a signal and 6 archers on each side popped up. “Look they want to pay for us” said Titus. “Ahhh flaming bags of ” Utah cursed as he dismounted. August came to the front just right of Morganis. “Know this robber, YOU will die here to. Whatever else happens, at the end you will lie cold and lifeless.”

Thorn as Tinnley searched the horizon. He silently cursed. No sign of the Gray Man. This had the brothers stink on it. He was thoughtful as the first arrows flew and August started to bark out commands. His eyes went wide as he thought back and remembered the new guard.

August started his battlefield rant “Titus and I have the right! Morganis hold the front. Guards lend him support. Rols you and Utah pin down the left side until we can mop up. Tinnley….Damnation!” Augusts’ commands stopped short as he saw Tinnley’s seat empty.

Titus’ skill with his bow showed as he provided cover for August who tore into the bandits with his “claw and fang” style. His axe took a hand off. He sunk his short halfway in another’s thigh. Arrows from Titus kept from attacking his defenseless backside. One scored a vicious hit with a dagger. August redoubled his efforts. The axe cleaved through a collar bone, his sword took another head. The last charged in but four arrows took the man to his grave. 

The highway men were good especially the leader. The two civilian guards that had enlisted with the expedition met their end in seconds. All three pressed Morganis from all sides. The Clerics battle cudgel came down hard on a knee. He fended off the other two with wide swings. The leader did an aerial acrobatic to land be hind Morganis. The other rushed in only to be struck by a mighty blow that his so hard it drove him into the ground.

Roland and Utah made short work of the archers on the left with Roland magically convincing two of them to turn on their companions. Utah’s barrage of spellfire and bullets took down the rest. They finished just in time to see the Leader leap over their dear friend Morganis. Morganis landed a powerful blow, but before he could spin to defend himself the lead bandit drove his sword through his back. Cries of “No!” abounded on all sides as Morganis’ eyes went white and rolled in the back of his head. He sunk to the ground lifeless. The lead bandit met his end in a most grizzly fashion. The bullets, arrows, and arcane energy had already taken his life a split second before August arrived to him. August went into a spin his sword high, his axe low. He took off his head and his left leg for good measure. They all rushed to Morganis’ body.

Thorn as Tinnley rushed to the acolyte’s carriage just as the battle broke out on all sides. He was sure this was the play. He burst in to find all six acolytes slain. The new “guard” had a garrote around the lead priest’s neck. Thorn shed the fat merchant guise he had found the gray man. The assassin drew a short sword. Thorn could not draw his own hand and a half sword due to the cramped quarters. The assassin lunged in hoping for a quick kill. Thorn side stepped grappled the man’s arm and disarmed him. The gray man countered with two hard punches to the face. They separated. Thorn could feel the other threaten to take over. The gray man roared as his own visage changed panther like and his hands turned black and his fingernails lengthened into claws. Thorn had to end this now. The Gray Man charged. Thorn threw a handful of sand into his attackers face. In the momentary draw back Thorn released his tekko-kagi and tore out the man’s throat.

Roland had tears in his eyes as he tended to his fried. Morganis’ breathing was shallow and he was very pale. “Healing potions?” Roland cried out. They all shook their heads no in reply. Titus cursed, his normal flippant demeanor now grave. “I can save him” he spat “but in need a volunteer.” August blurted out “I am your man”. Titus began to unbuckle the leather sleeve on his right arm “August this is no joke, this will hurt. A lot. Life for life, essence for essence”. When Titus removed the sleeve there was a sharp intake of breath and a few groans of disgust. Titus echoed their revulsion with his grimace as he looked at the grotesque limb that was black mottled with green, purple and gray. “Lay down August”. The former paladin hesitated but then complied. The bowman placed the withered hand on his forehead and his good hand on Morganis’ wound. He had a look of concentration on his face. Nothing happened then August screamed a cry of pure anguish. The warrior arched so hard it looked as if he would break his back. He bucked wildly. “Someone hold him” Titus shouted. Color began to return to Morganis’ face. August pallor turned ashy and his screams turned almost un-human. Morganis’ wound closed. Titus violently withdrew his hand and grabbed his leather sleeve ran into the small copse of trees and emptied his stomach's contents.


----------



## thejc (Dec 7, 2010)

This was our official first session. If anything is unclear let me know. You guys have missed out on some back story and since it is a homebrew world I have done my best to present it in a way that is readable and makes sense. We do a lot of roleplaying and petty stuff through email that way when we actually game we get to the story and combat. 

For some reason my guys are really into role-playing this go round. But I love it!


----------



## thejc (Dec 9, 2010)

I had the players write up a quick character sketch of each one of their guys. They may view them just a tad bit different so if there's any conflict refer to me...uh..cuz I'm the master of this battle grid and it's my universe..yeah! Anyway here you go.

*Utah synopsis*

Gambler and drinker. He would live a life of vice and pleasure if left to him but it seems fate has plans of substance for him. Like being the next in line to hold a seat in “The House of Griffons”. Like making him one a of the fabled few who can take raw arcane energy and channel it through a weapon. His weapon happens to be a snub nosed flintlock rifle. His archetype is Doc Holiday(tombstone)/Prince Henry

*Roland synopsis*

A gunslinger. A sage. Smells of must and gunpowder. He believes in the way of logic over the force of a sword. He has inherited an ancestral manor known as Wyrmcrest. It is fabled to have the key to the Elves “withdrawl”(an event in the past which a majority of the elves left, leaving only the half breeds and a few rogue ones). The clues are hidden all over and it is up to the heir to solve the riddles and unlock the depths of wyrmcrest. Roland’s family has held the mantle of “The Heir” for generations and now it has fallen upon his shoulders. His Archetype is Indiana Jones/Benjamin Gates(National Treasure)/Sherlock Holmes. 

*Morganis synopsis*

Morganis is a follower of Vatan the Hammer Lord. A cleric fierce in battle. He has a huge beard, a huge hammer and is generally huge. The fact that he is a half orc is hardly noticed as his face does not betray him. Although he is far from handsome. He is a natural evangelist and always attempts to give people a chance at repentance. His archetype is a half orcen and huge John the Baptist.

*Titus synopsis*

Titus has had a hard life. Waking up in a tower where the rooms are all plain white and there is no one to tell you anything when you were just a boy having no memory is rough. Looking down to see an undead appendage where your arm should be is rougher. All his boyhood spent running from angry mobs, would be witch hunters, and narrow minded people. He was driven north where he could cover up without drawing attention to himself. He now wears a leather sleeve on his right arm. The undead arm can suck the life out of living beings.(1/1 if they are willing, 1/3 if they are unwilling). He became a hunter and an archer. Being one with a zombie limb he tends to be a loner. He is immature not having a real chance to be a kid. His archetype is sort of Jason Bourne. 

*August synopsis.*

A soldiers soldier. Groomed to be a member of the prestigious “Soldiers of the Lion” from when he was young. They are an order of Paladins. He disobeyed orders to rescue other soldiers from death. He offended his ambitious superior who stripped him of his rank and powers by the imperial church of Bahamut. He was granted a breast plate known as the “Lion Guard” forged with the image of a roaring lion on it. His uncle(retired from the Order) left it to him when he passed away. The breast plate grants him some of his Paladin abilities(Det. Evil, Smite Evil, Aura of Courage). Wrongfully accused he seeks to find his faith, and return to favor with his divine patron. His archetype is sort of a Maximus/sparticus. 

*Thorn synopsis:*

Essentially Thorn is a ninja. From birth he was a warrior trained in the art of stealth. A killer. He is what is called a Night Touched(homebrew template). He is possessed by a spirit known as “The Other” when The Other takes over his physical attributes heighten(Barbarians Rage) and Thorn loses control for a short period of time. He has gained a measure of control however and seems to only lose it in the midst of dangerous combat. He was raised in a monastery of assassins but left when his spirit manifested. Though killing is all he has ever known he seeks a peaceful life. He loves to read and he favorite is poetry, he also has an interest in playing the lute. He seeks to be rid of The Other and lead a normal life(something he has never had). His Archetype is the Incredible Hulk/Dr. Banner.


----------



## thejc (Dec 12, 2010)

Cleansing the Abbey ( WotC free adventure “Base of Operations”)
Part I
Titus was silent the rest of the journey. No one wanted to bother him just yet. Morganis sat slumped over in his saddle still very pale and weak. Thorn had revealed himself and his true intention in stopping the assassination. Though he did not mention he had been trained by the same Brotherhood that had attempted to take the life of the priest. The company welcomed him to the party. Roland broke the monotany of road talk. “Just over this next rise lies Wyrmcrest.” As the crested the hill Utah exclaimed “Boton’s balls! This isn’t just a big house it’s a castle!” This brought some levity to the group almost everyone smiled. The good time was short lived however. Roland’s face scrunched up “Something is wrong.” The party dismounted. Morganis asked “Are you sure? How do you know?” Titus had already knocked and arrow and began to slink off. Roland replied “Wyrmcrest is keyed to me. I am the heir and to me alone shall she yield. Powerful and ancient elven magic keeps her. That is why I can leave without fear of occupation, robbers or harm to her. But I do have a small staff to keep up the grounds, and cleaning and such. They were orphans so I gave them purpose. The eldest Ryril should have been watching the road though. Yet he is not here.” Thorn grabbed Roland by the shoulder he cocked his head and pointed to his ear. In the hush they all heard it, a soft scream and a heavy dull thump of blunt object beating on something. “The Guesthouse” Roland said as he drew his pistols. Everyone’s weapons were in there hands as they hustled to the guest house.

As they rounded the corner they saw two hulking figures pounding on the door of the house. Thorn took to the roof with a single leap, Titus followed with a little more difficulty. “Black hells and cold feet” spewed out of Utah’s mouth. “Hold and turn slowly” August commanded. The “men” were not really men. Huge and stringy they were unkempt. A mouthful of crooked misshapen teeth spoke “Weeesbuyeeeaattinnhue” as they stalked towards the party with murderous intent.

Two arrows hit the lead one in the back. Ignoring the strikes it charged meeting August and Morganis. August tried to roll with the backhand but the sheer force drove him to the ground. With the other hand it shoved Morganis into the wall of the guest house. The other turned to Utah as he pulled his sawed off rifle “_Lucille_” and cursed “Every frakin’ time big and thick”. He pulled the trigger taking a leg off the creature. Roland fired his pistols hitting the lead one square in the chest. He dropped those and drew two more. August recovered his footing and went into action hacking into the humanoid. Another two arrows found home in the lead one. Thorn dropped onto the now one legged creature driving his sword through its’ vital organs. It tried to scream but only black blood came out of its mouth. 

The lead humanoid missed August twice as the former soldier hewed away. Then its head jerked violently with a sickening pop as Morganis hammer crashed into it. 

The creatures (identified as Troll-born) were disposed of. The staff had been attacked and hid barricaded themselves in the guest house and were grateful for the masters return. The caravan set up and rooms were divided up for the night. As they set around the common room they learned the history of Wyrmcrest. Roland was the 13th heir to inherit the estate. It originally belonged to a powerful elven family. But since the time of the Withdrawl it had been in his family since. Roland had taken the mantle from his uncle. Roland told them the first heir received a scroll along with deed the scroll read thus

_To you fate has entrusted a most grave task. The riddle must be _
_undone. Light we were light we have become. Holding back the shadow _
_until you come. Room by Room of lock and key until your last sun. The _
_answer deep within but the quest passed on. Over mountain on river _
_and underground. The road of air you too shall take. By fire by _
_blade by wit and soul. Till light return and the land made whole. _

He went on to tell them the whole castle was a huge riddle. Puzzle rooms, guardians and monsters. Once his grandfather had to excavate a key from an underwater temple. The Foyer was set up to look like a smaller version of the temples sanctuary. There were hidden panels in it that when combined in the right pattern provided the map to the temple. Then his Grandfather had to go and get the key from the sunken temple. Since becoming the heir Roland had unlocked two rooms. The second he had to take the original scroll, translate it to dwarvish, then from the certain characters with right angles he was able to press the correct switch in a puzzle room. Solving that room had taken him five years. Now he explained that with Morganis help and allowing him into the Vatan worshiper’s library he believed he had the answer to his third room. They asked to join him. Titus said he would stay outside. Morganis stayed behind as well.

As the others left Morganis moved closer to Titus. “Thank you Titus”. Titus huffed and shook his head. “For what? Being an abomination?” “No for saving my life” Titus continued to shake his head and tears began to run down his face. Morganis’ continued “We are not what we are born but what we choose to be. Whatever you are you chose to save my life. I cannot imagine the burden you have had to bear all these years. But I promise I will do everything in my power to help you. By the Hammer Lord I owe you my life. Stick with us we are all abominations in some form or another. Yet Vatan smiles on us and extends his hands in mercy. He knows what trials this mortal husk may bring. He is acquainted with our grief. He will help you if you ask. I shall pray for you my friend” Titus merely nodded and cried silent tears as he stared at the floor. Morganis stayed and administered comfort from just his presence. 

Roland led the others through a series of rooms. Finally they came to a room that was bare except for a single brazier that burned lazily. The room was walled with brick. Above the brazier hung the words 

“Five anointed of the Hammer came before him. His death bed sermon shall reveal the way”. Utah looked at Roland “So what does that mean?” Roland moved towards the wall behind the brazier. Roland began to count the bricks “When he was dying Krovian the 6th high priest of Vatan called for a monk. Krovian dictated a small message to his clergy that served under him. Then he spoke these words. Six and Ten a door of Blood and Smoke” Again Utah asked “So what does that mean?” As Roland spoke he took a dagger and sliced his palm open twice “Krovian was a transplanted priest from Ossoria. In the old country it was customary for a traveler to anoint the door post of his home with blood for a safe journey.” 

Roland traced a door in blood. He then stoked the brazier and poured some water on it. As smoke hit the wall with the painted door the brick dissolved and a doorway appeared. August who had been silent let out a low whistle. Utah peered in “Brother of a bastich Rols this is heavy. Let’s see what the next room is.” “No” Roland replied “I have trouble stopping once I find the next puzzle and we need to get the caravan settled and the base camp set up.”


----------



## Ryltar (Dec 13, 2010)

Just want to chime in and let you know that I am enjoying what I've read so far. Seems like a good story you've got going; let's see where it leads!

edit: re mechanics, pictures and such: I don't think that anything prevents you from doing that. You might want to use spoiler tags for bigger pictures and stat blocks, though, as not to interrupt the reading flow too much. I, for one, always like to see the mechanics 'behind the story', so to speak.


----------



## thejc (Dec 13, 2010)

Base of Operations PartII

The next couple of days were filled with exploration for the new abbey. The party helped scout and escort. Roland was in and out splitting his time with his companions and seeing to Wyrmcrest. It was slow going they had sent a small contingent back to report of the assassination attempt and to escort more acolytes back. Every site they found had a problem in some way with the engineering squad. One exploration group came back and told the party they had found a keep of sorts. It seemed well positioned in the low mountains. They dared not approach until they had more information and more back up. They found Roland and laid a map out. The explorers indicated approximate location of their discovery. “I believe you have found Brightsone.” He informed them. “There used to be a mining settlement there in days past. Imperial forces never branched out this far, so it became difficult to protect and transport ore from and supplies to. I believe it remains unclaimed. It would more than meet the needs of your Abbey. I have no idea to the extent of the disrepair however.” Morganis chimed in “We leave in the morning. Roland are you with us?” Roland adjusted his monocle “Indeed.”

A half a day’s ride brought them to the base of the mountain road that led to Brightstone Keep. They started towards they keep at a leisurely pace. Thorn and Titus pulled up short. Titus noted there was a small waft of smoke. Thorn indicated that he could see movement on the one of its towers. The party decided to retreat and scout under cover of darkness.

Thorn and Titus returned. “Frontal assault is probably not the best option.” Thorn stated. Titus continued the recon report “We could only see the front two towers, but four guards in each with a roving sergeant keeping them on their toes. There is only one entrance, barred by a portcullis.” “Humans?” August inquired. Thorn shook his head. “Orcs.” Titus added. “They won’t surrender or negotiate” Morganis mused out loud. They hashed out a plan over the next Ten minutes. 

At the farthest tower the orc sergeant turned back towards the main entrance and went through the tunnel door. Thorn crept over the farthest wall. He crouched and silently drew his hand and a half sword. The hidden Titus fired off two arrows. The first one took a sentry in the throat. The second missed. Thorn swung and took off an orc’s head. Then he planted two feet in the next orc’s chest and the orc tumbled over the battlement fifty feet to his death. The remaining orc let out a snarl and tossed a javelin as Thorn charged him. The javelin hit Thorn in the thigh and caused him to miss his downward strike. The orc hefted a rust pitted battle axe. An arrow took the guard in the arm and Thorn finished him off. Now he waited for the patrolling orc to return.

Everything went according to plan, Thorn moving from tower to tower and Titus providing support and cover. They raised the portcullis and signaled the rest of the Party inside. Then it all went wrong. They advanced quickly through the courtyard. Too late they noticed the large white wolf chained to the well towards the center of the large area. Too late and just like that August, Titus and Morganis were covered in frost. Thorn barely avoided the deadly winter breath. The wolf started to bark loudly. Utah and Roland shut it up with a mass of gunfire. Thorn charged in took the rest of its life. What they did not notice at all were the two hulking figures emerging from one of the buildings spiked clubs. Both of them charged incredibly fast for such large creatures. The first one hit Thorn squarely in the back sending him flying several feet from the rest of the party. The second took Utah’s legs out from underneath him. He hit the ground and tried to curse but all he could manage was an “oomph”. “Ogres” Roland shouted as he fired off two more pistols. Morganis and Titus tried to rally themselves but could only shiver. August shook off the unnatural cold and struck the one over Utah with his war axe. Thorn felt the Other threaten to take over as he rushed the Ogre that struck him. He ducked under another swing and landed three slices to the midsection. Utah fired as the ogre standing over him went to crush him and nearly took his head off. August finished the first one off as plunged his short sword into its belly. Roland killed the other one with a headshot. 

It took a while for Morganis and Titus to shake the frost breath and cold from their bones. They mopped up a few remaining orcs in the outer buildings. As they did a final sweep and headed towards the mining entrance Utah lit a ginger weed blunt and said "zombies, bloody hell!". There they were met by corpses shambling towards them. The zombies and skeletons were little match for the party. Then the orcen priest of Hydra entered the fray. He cast a spell that unleashed a wave of unholy energy over the party. The party and undead were both affected especially Morganis. The party weakened, the undead strengthened. The Vatan cleric tried to bring his own faith to bear but could not muster the hope. August and Thorn rushed through the throng of undead to the unholy priest. Roland came to Morganis’ side “What does your own canticle of battle state? Does it not tell us that the trees that bear no wind are weak indeed? Through adversity we are strengthened. Like blades in the forge. Through fire and hammer, until we are mountains”. “Until we are mountains!” Morganis screamed and the undead horde obliterated all around him. 

Kurjan the wicked cleric swiped his axe cleaving into August. Thorn slashed his own sword drawing blood. August looked at the vicious wound set his face and cried out “MORSUS ex UMBRA!” His weapons took on a golden hue and brought both war axe and short sword down on each of the orc’s collar bones. The orc screamed out in rage and pain. Then there was blur of steel, hammer, gunfire, spell fire, and arrows as the priest went to the grave. The party stood over the bloody soup that used to be the Cleric of the Mother of Monsters. 


A day later the engineering and building team reported that the buildings were surprisingly in good condition. They had sealed of the mine entrance until a later time, when they could decide what to do with it. They found several archaic chain shirts that bore tell tale marks of arcane enhancement, and a small fortune in uncut gems. A few days after that a contingent of Vatan clerics and acolytes arrived with more supplies and enough men of war that the party could return to Wyrmcrest in good conscience.


----------



## thejc (Dec 13, 2010)

Ryltar said:


> Just want to chime in and let you know that I am enjoying what I've read so far. Seems like a good story you've got going; let's see where it leads!
> 
> edit: re mechanics, pictures and such: I don't think that anything prevents you from doing that. You might want to use spoiler tags for bigger pictures and stat blocks, though, as not to interrupt the reading flow too much. I, for one, always like to see the mechanics 'behind the story', so to speak.




Hey thanks Ry! I appreciate the support!


----------



## thejc (Dec 16, 2010)

Hoping to get an update in this weekend. Do you guys have a favorite character yet? Need more info on an unclear subject. I think I will post some mechanics and dm notes at the end of the season.


----------



## thejc (Dec 21, 2010)

Ahhhhh the holidays have breached the gate and are raiding and pillaging! I hope to sneak in one before xmas this weekend. Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## BriarMonkey (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for the entertaining reads.  What you have described sounds like a lot of fun!

And for myself, I would definitely like to know of any houserules and mechanics that you are using.  It's always interesting to see how others handle various bits and what they allow in their games.


----------



## steeldragons (Dec 21, 2010)

Good stuff, thejc.

I'm enjoying the action and the characters are an interesting, if eclectic, crew (all the best crews are 

Also getting a kick outta seeing the gods' names. Really liked how you incorporated the "hopelessness" into the attack. Interesting that the cleric of Vatan seemed to be the worst hit.

And where do you come up with Utah's endless stream of entertaining curses? "Boton's balls" might just become my new signature. lol. 

Look forward to more...and happy holidays to you and yours too.
Have a good one.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## thejc (Dec 24, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Good stuff, thejc.
> 
> And where do you come up with Utah's endless stream of entertaining curses? "Boton's balls" might just become my new signature. lol.
> 
> --Steel Dragons





It's the player. I can't tell you how many times beverages have been spewed through the nose over some of his exclamations/proclamations. Most of the time I spend trying to figure out how to censor them to make them friendly enough to put on here lol.


----------



## thejc (Dec 24, 2010)

Wyrmcrest The quest for Sir Guy
Part 1

The next few weeks were lazy. Titus negotiated a fair sum for the enchanted armor and gemstones they found at Brightstone. August and Thorn were often sparring amongst the grounds. Their warriors respect growing for one another all the while. Titus was on and off. Some days were spent sulking and brooding away from the others. Others he was the same old fast talking good natured rogue they had come to love. Morganis travelled back and forth to check on the newly found Abbey. Utah helped Roland and explored Wyrmcrest.

One morning as the party set about eating breakfast Ryril the eldest orphan rushed in the common room. “Riders Mr. Roland!” Roland adjusted his monocle “What standard do they bear?” he asked. “They bear tabards of the Griffon Lords” the young Ryril stated. Roland’s face scrunched up. “What could the royal honor guard want with Wyrmcrest?” The party filtered out into the courtyard. A haughty looking man set upon a charger in front of a small company with a well polished hunting rifle strapped on the back. He had his hair pulled back and a very large mustache. Roland strode to the man “May I help you good sir?” The man sneered “It is Lord. I am the Baron Garack De’Achas. The lands east of the Groff River are now mine. YOU are on my property and have half an hour to leave or you will be punished” Roland sensed the parties unease and waved them down. “My Lord you must be mistaken. This manse and its property have been in my family for generations. It has been deeded by the Sovereign Empire himself. I have a copy here and there is also one at the Royal library at Pol'cera the capitol of the Griffon Lands” The man’s pride was palpable “Well we are taking it back!” at this Utah extinguished his ginger weed cigarette and came down the steps “De’Achas you will stand down. I am Alester Royaci and I am the inheritor to the Third seat in the House of Griffons. To move your hand against me or my personal guard is an act of treason. If you leave now I may forget to mention this to my father.” The man blanched. He wasn’t the only one. Collectively the parties jaw hit the courtyard ground.

The man stammered and fidgeted in his seat. “Lord Royaci I apologize.” De’Achas seemed to gain confidence as time went on. The Baron moved his horse closer to Utah. “My Lord I do apologize but this is the frontier. Accidents do occur occasionally.” His sneer now sat back on its prideful throne. “I have with me men of war, ex Gold Talons to be exact” De’Achas soldiers put their hands to their weapons. Utah was a blur as he ripped De’Achas from the saddle and put the barrel of his sawed off rifle into the Barons mouth. Utah’s face full of furious anger “You dare to threaten me. You die first, get it. I don’t know what happens after that but not before I plant your teeth about a foot into the ground. I WILL let you up then you and your men WILL ride away, far away. If you do not my companions and I WILL slaughter every last one of you” Utah removed the fire arm and took a step back. The Baron a little wet in the pants could not get back on his horse fast enough. They stirred up a cloud of dust as they rode away. Half of his companions were laughing hysterically the others jaws were still on the ground. 

Questions abounded over the next few hours and a few fights broke out when Utah was called “The Duke of Utah” and "Highness". Utah went on to explain that having grown up in the royal court he had little taste for the body politic. How he decided to not take the seat on the Griffon council. How that had estranged him from his family. How he started adventuring. Utah side stepped the rest of the inquisition by suggesting that they explore the next puzzle of Wyrmcrest. Roland agreed. All of the party was intrigued by Wyrmcrest, so they decided to help Roland with the next room. The party passed through the door of blood and smoke. The next room was set up like a tomb. A large sarcophagus lay diagonal to their right as they entered. To the north lay an empty dais. In the middle of the room stood a pedestal with a piece of parchment on it. “_Sir guy has lost himself, put him back together”_ was all it read. Two doors to the west, another door just beside the dais, and a single door on the east wall. Morganis paced “Does this feel wrong to anyone” Titus looked at him “What do you mean Morg? Like we are surrounded by shadow assassins or the whole ceiling is a gelatinous cube, or Wyrmcrest is a gianourmous Mimic and Roland is its avatar sent to lure us to our doom ” The party let out a collective sigh. Roland looked up from studying the parchment. The Vatan cleric continued to pace “Are ye done halfwit. I’ve been in many a tomb. Everything’s off the sarcophagi, the sconces. It’s out of order.” Titus visibly deflated. Roland peered around the room adjusting his monocle. “Check this out” said August as he examined the Sarcophagi. He noted that the relief was missing. Roland came over. “Yes it appears that there should be a knight carved on the top. My guess is we have to go through these doors and find the missing pieces. 

They tried the door to the east first. It wound down a long corridor every so often there would be a five foot recess. Ahead three skeletons stumbled out of a few of the alcoves. One held a polished shield while the other two wielded maces. That party made short work as they set about to investigate the skeletons and their alcoves a potent hum caught the ear of the party. The skulked up the corridor until it turned right. Something ahead gave off a multi colored ambient light. The hum grew louder and smell of ozone was in the air. “Well I’ll be a boil on a hag’s arse if there isn’t magic involved” Utah was dead on as they rounded the corridor bolts of arcane energy flew at the party. A lightning bolt streaked straight at Utah. His eyes flashed with his own magic as he summoned an eldritch shield. The aegis absorbed the killing portion but the lightning bolt overpowered it and took Utah off his feet.

The corridor ended in a large open room. Towards the back wall stood a suit of armor that crackled and pulsed with power, displayed on a small dais it held court over the nothing that was in the room. “Vatan have mercy.” Morganis huffed “What is that thing?” Roland answered “It’s an Arcane Sentry Harrier.” The rest of the party just stared at him, and then Titus broke in “Does it roam Wyrmcrest eating people’s souls, where does it get its power, does it have a cool sword, does it…” August smacked him on the back “Shut up you twit”. Roland smirked “To answer your questions Titus, no. It is an ancient enchantment. The elves would place these in places of strong ambient magic or nodes of power. They absorb the existing magic around them over time and channel it into battle spells, such as the lightning bolt Utah attempted to block.” August stood and readied his weapons “Morganis with me. Titus cover us”. Roland tried to pull them back. The fallen Paladin and the Cleric rushed the armor dodging fire lightning and ice all the while. Titus bow hummed but his arrows did little. “Pull back you fools!” Roland cried out. Morganis and August struck the Sentry at the same time. A charge went off that shook the room. Morganis and August were blown back against the walls. They lay there in smoking heaps. Each one groaning and cursing. Roland gasped “Thorn Titus do you think you can you pull them out of there?” The archer and the assassin both nodded. The A.S.H started to power back up. It was then as the prismatic light dimmed Roland noticed the three pictures on the walls. A monkey with a crown, a crow with a staff, and dog with a sword. Roland pointed them out to Utah as Titus and Thorn returned with their companions. Utah paced. Morganis put a spell of healing into both him and August. Roland gazed at Titus “Do you know those pictures?” Utah cocked his head but filth was not what poured out of his mouth. “Sort of. A bed time rhyme my Father used to tell me. 

_The travelers three set out one day and never came back home. Fate entwined and sang its song calling them to roam. The monkey king on lightning swings to see what makes the world turn. The wizened crow would have to know what makes our mortal hearts burn. The loyal knight would fight the fight and sit on still waters throne. The travelers three set out one day and never came back home._

Roland was off in his own world. “Yes that’s it!” the party looked at him waiting for his deduction. He looked back at them almost burdened they had not figured it out. “Every Sentry has a deactivation code. The pictures tell us what that code is. If we use Utah’s rhyme for the key we get monkey to lightning, dog to ice, and crow to fire. And look there some arcane conduit leading down to the dais from each picture. So we must hit each image with its corresponding spell from the rhyme.” “The shield” Titus blurted before he could be silenced “I thought it just ornate at the time it was sort of fragile, but it was well polished like a mirror” Roland gave him a nod. Titus quickly returned with the mirror. “Here I found this as well” he said as he handed Roland a small vial with some unknown powder in it.

Titus walked out and waited for the A.S.H. to power up. Sure enough it did and let out a fireball. Titus rushed at it and threw the shield up. The shield shattered into tiny pieces but his reflection was true and hit the wizened crow’s icon and it powered down. The power hum lessened a bit. Titus returned “Well it worked, but it destroyed the shield.” Morganis stood and stated “I’ve got the next one.” He slammed the butt of his hammer into the ground and started to turn it counter clockwise “_Vatan bless me with the strength to turn my enemies might against themselves.”_ Morganis’ hammer had a visible aura that was a shade of green. He strode out and the Sentry shot out its deadly ice spell. Morganis waited. When the freezing bolt was almost to him he swung his hammer in a long horizontal arc and connected to the bolt. 
The cleric of the Hammer Lord swatted the bolt to the right hitting the dog and it to shut off its flow of energy.

“Two down any other ideas” Roland said after the cleric was successful. Morganis was a little pale in the face when he returned “I am sorry but I cannot do that again. Not today” Utah stood and fished in his pockets. “Let me try” Roland looked concerned “Are you sure Utah? It already overwhelmed your shield. Perhaps it is beyond you.” Utah produced a long leather glove that was rune covered and put it on his left hand. “Dragon- MOM. I’ll be ok” Roland backed off then asked “What is that I’ve never seen you use that?” Utah looked at him slightly annoyed. "This is a channeling glove, it helps me absorb spell energy and store it. Now leave me alone.” The spellgun walked towards the A.S.H.

He steadied himself. The Sentry’s humming reached a crescendo as it let the lightning fly. Utah’s eyes flashed as he summoned a pale concave cradle of energy. The lighting hit it and bunched up into a ball. The power was intense. Utah struggled to change and store the magic. His eyes flashed and started to leak mystic tears. He was bleeding from his nose and ears. This blast was stretching him. With a growl he channeled the last of the blast. He wheeled his snub nosed rifle with his right hand. With a scream he let loose his lightning infused shot. There was a flash. When the light subsided Utah was on his knees laboring in his breathing. But the monkey king had a smoking hole right between his eyes.


----------



## thejc (Dec 26, 2010)

Part II

The party returned to the tomb room and placed the armor on the sarcophagus. The lid absorbed the armor and it was almost as if the suit had never left. The party tried the door to the north wall. Once again it led them down a winding hallway. Finally they came to a door with an inscription over it. The inscription read _The Sword of Sir Guy is legend. So sharp it could make the wind bleed. A frontal assault would be folly._

The party opened the door to find a room that was shadowed. There was a single source of illumination. That moved throughout the room. The party filtered into the room. They could see this room was lined with pillars. They crouched waiting to see the source of the light. A floating sword a glow and roaming in between the pillars. August readied his weapons. “Wait.” Roland hissed “Do you not read? The inscription said that the sword was deadly.” “So am I” August replied as he steeled his gaze fixing it on the sword. “Morganis placed his hand over Titus’ mouth to prevent a flow of obscenely insane scenario’s that were sure to pour out. “What would you attack? The sword is obviously animated and we need IT to complete the puzzle.” August stood down with a grim look on his face. “What is our move Roland?” Thorn asked. “Well I suppose…” Just then Roland caught an image on the pillar closest to him. “Light please” he asked. Utah snapped his fingers and a small flame appeared on his fingertip. He took this time to light a ginger weed blunt as well. Under the small illumination Roland read the fresco. “Hmmmm this sounds crazy but I think we need to sneak up on it and lay hold of the sword. These painting tell the story of how Sir Guy found the sword buried in a Cyclops’ eye. Before it killed the Cyclops warrior it was enchanted to protect someone, but after that someone died the sword essentially went insane seeking another wielder.”

Thorn tied on his mask. “I’ll handle this” The man left and melted into the shadows. A few moments later there was a flurry of movement by the sword. It stabbed chopped and sliced at Thorn who was in and out of the light dodging and twisting away from the deadly blade. The sword tried to spear its antagonist but Thorn avoided it by leaping straight up then pushing his feet off of a pillar he twisted mid air to land neatly behind it as the sword buried itself into the stone. Thorn grabbed hold of the hilt and cleanly pulled it from the stone.

With the sword in tow the placed it on the sarcophagus and watched it be assimilated into the relief. “A shield is what should be left I believe” Roland stated. August looked at his friends “We should take a rest everyone appears exhausted” The party agreed.

The next morning the explored the western doors. The first one revealed a small closet with long metal shod poles. Finding nothing else of interest they moved to the next door. This door opened to a straight hallway ending in a rough wooden door. The party proceeded. The wooden door opened to a moss covered cavern. Mildew and fungus assaulted their noses. The air was damp and cool. The cautiously entered into the cavern.

They came to a large chamber that was dominated by a natural rise. There in its center lay a steel shield. Titus started to slink up to grab it. The cavern began to tremble as the moss and rock twisted into a large vaguely human shape. The rock became its frame the moss strangled it into skin and sinew. What stood before them resembled a giant four armed ape with Sir Guys shield embedded into its back. 

It let out a huff in mockery of being a living creature and charged at the party meeting Morganis and August. Clubbing the Vatan Cleric with a stony fist. The Cleric rolled with blow however and stood his ground. Morganis and August spread out around the creature and laid into it. Thorn joined the fray landing a series of violent strikes. Chips of rock and fungus were sent flying. The ranged fighters fired sparingly trying to avoid the Cleric and the two Fighters. Roland glanced a shot off its rocky hide. Titus’ arrow flew true sticking right below the shield of Sir Guy. Utah focused himself charging his spell gun. Thorn sunk his own sword into the beast. The beast threw another clubbing blow to the Clerics face then wheeled and turned on August. Two rocky claws hit home. The party watched in horror as the beast hefted the former Paladin and ripped his left arm off at the socket. August screamed inhumanly. Somehow he kept his feet. There was a hail of steel and spellfire. The beast still stood and let out another roar. Then with the last of his strength the former Paladin of Bahamut brought his war axe down and crushed the cavern apes skull. He crumpled to the stone floor beneath him, his breathing shallow and his skin pale. The party forgot about the shield as they gathered round their fallen comrade. 

“Morganis can you heal him?” Titus cried as he cradled his friends limp body. “Aye boy I can, but I cannot make him whole. The arm is forever gone.” The cleric channeled healing power as a soft amber glow spread out from Morganis’ hands to the vicious wound. The bleeding stopped. Titus looked down at his friend almost envious. Somewhere in his heart the Archer wished it had been his arm of undead flesh that had pulled out. As Morganis continued to pour the healing of Vatan into his comrade his breathing steadied. They transported him back to his room. Roland upon seeing that August would both survive and was unconscious decided to complete the room. The others decided to complete the room as well. Titus however stayed by his friend’s side a bit longer but eventually caught up with the rest of the party.

Roland let the sarcophagus take the shield. Now there was a full relief of a knight atop the burial box. After that nothing happened. Roland adjusted his monocle and visibly swept the casket, then the room. “Morganis what was that you said about this room not being right.” The cleric seemed distracted but answered “Well I mean the casket belongs up there on the dais. The sconces should flank the casket and then another set should be opposite on the side walls. The party busied themselves with setting the sconces. They now focused on getting the sarcophagus onto the dais. They could barely slide it when Roland noticed the rings on the side. “Pallbearers, of course.” He exclaimed as he ran to the closet grabbing the two metal shod poles. They shoved them through the rings and collectively they managed to muscle the stone funeral box onto the dais. Upon correctly setting the sarcophagus a hidden door appeared in the floor. Ladder rungs led into the darkness.

August looked around. He could not remember how he had gotten onto this road. Everything seemed so grey. Had it always been this way? Where was he going? It didn’t matter he knew that he just had to go. Where had he been? Questions haunted him as he plodded on. Nothing else really mattered other than reaching his destination, whatever that may have been. He made his way up a windswept escarpment. There he knew he had to wait. It wasn’t long before he heard huge buffets. He became very uncomfortable as he peered into the swirling grey mist. Something was coming and that something was big. What broke the mists would’ve taken his breath away if August was in fact breathing. A dragon, but not just any dragon. This was the king of dragons. BAHAMUT. August shielded his eyes from Bahamut’s splendor. August had never seen anything so vast. Not even the imperial capital of Vollkrad was this large. His scales shined with a platinum hue and let a rainbow of color off of them. Six wings held the mighty beast aloft. Piercing cerulean eyes centered on the former paladin. The fallen holy soldier prostrated himself before his LORD. A voice like thunder and of many waters spoke. 

“_AUGUST FLAMEWIND, SON OF EMBER, YOU ARE CHARGED WITH A TASK OF GRAVE IMPORTANCE. ONCE THE PEOPLE OF YOUR NATION LOVED ME AND OPENED THEIR HEARTS TO ME. NOW THEY ARE STRANGLED BY RELIGION AND POLITICS. THIS IS NOT THE ORDER I WISH TO SEE. YOU SHALL TURN THE HEARTS OF THE PEOPLE BACK TO ME. YOU SHALL LEAD THE REFORMATION. THIS SHALL BE THE SECOND GREAT DARKNESS YOU OVERCOME. THE CHURCH NOW EXISTS TO SERVE ITSELF. THIS IS NOT AS I DECREED. THE CHURCH WAS SENT FORTH TO BE A LIGHT AND TO SERVE THE PEOPLE. THIS QUEST WILL BE HARD BUT FEAR NOT FOR I AM WITH YOU AND I SHALL SEND TRUE SERVANTS OF MINE TO AID YOU. YOU ARE NEVER ALONE._

August managed a meager response. “As you will my Lord, I am yours to command. I shall do as you ask. How will I know where to start?”
The Lord of the North Wind paused “_YOU HAVE ALREADY STARTED. YOU HAVE SUFFERED A GREVIOUS WOUND IN BATTLE. TO THOSE THAT FOLLOW THE BUREAUCRATS THIS WILL LOOK LIKE JUDGEMENT. BUT I WILL MAKE YOU WHOLE._” August gazed at his Lord “You will restore my powers?” The King of Dragons hovered “_I NEVER TOOK THEM FROM YOU_” “but the hearing, after that I could no longer do the things that your chosen could do!” August said softly, tears streaming down his cheeks. “_YOU GAVE THEM BECAUSE YOU BELIEVED THAT A MORTAL COULD EVER TAKE WHAT I HAD GIVEN YOU. YOU CHOSE TO BELIEVE IN THEIR AUTHOURITY OVER MY OWN. IN FACT THEY ARE STILL YOURS IF YOU WOULD TAKE THEM BACK UP. NOW GO YOU WILL NEED YOUR REST SIR FLAMEWIND. THE FIRST OF THE OPPOSITION APPROACHES EVEN NOW, BUT DO NOT LOSE HEART. REMEMBER MY PROMISES ARE EVERLASTING._”

August bolted upright in his room. Pain lanced through his left side and he saw that his arm was gone. He passed back out.

The party pressed on and took the ladder down. They were funneled into a room that looked exactly like the previous one with the exceptions of exits from the room. “Hmmm…” Roland pondered aloud. “By the hairy butt cheeks of six bakers, this is the SAME room. Uggghhh.” Titus wandered into the corner muttering some strange evil scenario’s about what would probably never happen. Morganis and Thorn just watched it all play out. There was one major difference Roland noted as he walked over to the sarcophagus. “Look here. Instead of a shield there is an open book on the relief.” Thorn pointed to a small inscription to the right of relief. Roland stepped over and examined it. “Ancient Ossorian glyphs this will take just a moment” Roland fished for some parchment and unfolded a sheet. Next he produced a stylus and began to write. After a moment he cleared his throat “Ahem. They way of blood and smoke has passed and only bone remains. Sir Guy can help you know longer. Crushed dust now guides the way.” 
The party fired theories back and forth while Roland remained silent. Then something Titus said actually made sense. “The vial of powder! The way of bone. The skeletons. Sir Guy. Thus the skeletons in Sir Guys room.” Roland took the vial of powder and poured it over the empty pages of the stone book. Nothing happened at first and then the pages began to glow. Images swirled on the books face. Then they slowed. The first was a large building with columns and domed top. Then a bookcase marked by a bear. Then a large book with a leather binding dyed the color of a twilight sky. The last image was a wooden door banded with brass. The light dimmed and the images disappeared. After the light subsided there 

“What in name of Lyaree’s skirt was that? You mean to tell me we have to find those things!” Utah exclaimed. Roland remained calm in spite but Morganis spoke first as he hefted his hammer “Alright boy. I tolerate the incessant flow of filth that comes out of that sewer drain of a mouth. But I will not listen to you mire the holy names of gods and goddess” Utah just waved him off “I am sorry. But those places could be anywhere. It will be like finding a bastard gypsy child’s Dad.” Roland chuckled “Fun isn’t it. This is what generations of my family have done. Chase obscure leads into abandoned elven villages, spent endless hours in some basement library referencing an ancient language, searching for some Halfling burial scepter in the middle of nowhere. It goes on and on.” The companions held their breath as Titus piped in. “Well I don’t know about the book case and the book or the door. But the building we saw was the Shining Temple.” Morganis looked up “You mean the temple to Rojelster the Shield Lord in the Rose Republic?” Titus nodded “Aye in my youth I found work for a bit at an inn called The Boring Warrior right across from the temple district.” Roland adjusted his monocle “So we go south to Mironand the City of Orbs”.

The companions returned to the manor proper to find August awake. They told him what happened. As Morganis examined Augusts wound he gasped. “By the mountains! The wound is healed over, no scar or anything as if you never had a left arm.” August sat up. “I need to speak with Morganis alone.” The party conceded and August told Morganis of his vision. “August you are blessed. You have seen the Platinum One. If this vision is indeed true, and I believe it is then you are in for many blessings and one helluva fight. I am with you.”

They let August rest a few more days, he practiced combat with Thorn and the shadowy fighter showed him how to keep his balance and protect his now unguarded left side. Satisfied that he would be a help and not a hindrance to the party they prepared to set out at dawn.

The summer had started to turn to autumn and the leaves had just started to turn. That morning was quite warm. The peaceful preparations would not stay so for long. Thorns ears perked up. Then the sound of horses approaching caught the rest of the party’s attention. Sure enough Ryril the eldest orphan came running. “A contingent of riders approaches Mr. Roland. They bear the standard of the Imperial Church of Bahamut.” Morganis and August shared glances. Nobody noticed Thorn fade into the shadows.

The riders were in fact armed soldiers. They made no pretense about their intentions. They dismounted and drew their blades. Most bore two handed swords. One of the soldiers held a long hunting rifle loosely. Two of them were dressed in armor resembling dragons and wielded long spears. The leader was a cleric of sorts, an inquisitor to be exact. Not one to be toyed with. “Greetings” Roland said. The inquisitor dismounted “Shut up. I am the Malleus Belros Serpenhelm. We know you are harboring one accused of the dark craft and murder. We have also been informed that you are in the company of seditionists and imperial force deserters.” At this the Malleus looked at August and sneered. “I see Bahamut has already decided to judge you little maimed knight. Augusts face showed righteous anger. “De’Achas the bloody son of a pig molester. He must have opened his mouth.” Utah cursed under his breath. Roland looked around and strode forward “First! THIS is my land deeded to my family by the Imperial Throne itself. As such it has remained outside the boundaries of the empire suffering no protection from nor lawful jurisdiction of the empire. I do not welcome you here. My companions business is our own.” The soldiers were now visibly on edge but Roland continued “Hence forth we will not bow to these accusations this day. We wish to make no enemy of the Church but you attempts at strong arming will fall short.” Roland moved his hands closer to his pistols. The Malleus drew two maces and with a flicking motion the heads slid down on about a foot of chain. “Under the authority of Inquisitor Stormwright you have been judged and sentenced to death!”

The inquisitor lashed out with one of his chain maces. In a smooth motion Roland ducked under the quick strike drew his pistols and fired. One shot catching a swordsmen in the throat the other in the face. The dragon armored soldiers charged in tandem. They both leapt high and brought their spears down. One narrowly missed August. The other one pierced Morganis through the shoulder. Morganis cried in anguish. Unable to use his hammer at such close range he created some space and called down a pillar of flame upon the dragon knight. Utah stepped forth his eyes flashing he conjured a single tentacle that coiled around a swordsman breaking his neck with a sickening POP. August wasted no time with words. Before him stood a lance Dragoon and they were ferocious in battle. He scored two solid blows to his opponent before the knight kicked him back. Thorn came out of nowhere and cut down two more of the swordsmen. The soldier with rifle took aim. Two of the three remaining knights ran towards Titus. One fell filled with arrows. The other arrived and scored a glancing blow on the archer. The final swordsmen arrived to help the Malleus. Belros noticed Thorn cried out “There is the night touched! We must take him alive for inquisition. Soldier finish off the gunslinger I will deal with out heretic.” The soldier advanced on Roland. He back peddled “Wait. I surrender. I am unarmed.” The soldier lifted his greatsword for a downward cleave then said “No mercy is found for you today.” “Nor you!” was Roland’s reply as a small pistol ejected from an apparatus around his wrist. He fired it right into the man’s face. The sniper fired hitting Utah almost taking his leg off. Utah hit the ground and let loose a stream curses that made everyone pause. Through gritted teeth he continued. “Fine you want to have a gunfight let’s dance!” He fired his snub nosed rifle and let loose his full battery of spellfire immolating both the horse and it’s rider. The lance dragoon and August danced a deadly ballet of steel until August sunk his war axe into the man’s chest. The lance dragoon fighting Morganis swept his feet out from under him. Morganis however reached up pulled the knight down with him. They struggled but Morganis eventually gained position on top and after a series of head butts the knights helmet and skull were crumpled and the clerics own head bled profusely. Titus dropped his bow and drew a long dirk from his boot. The final knight seeing his company essentially decimated lost confidence. He swung anyway. He missed. Titus sidestepped the strike and stabbed the knight in the groin. The man didn’t die but was definitely out of the fight.

The Malleus rushed Thorn and swiped out with one of his chain maces. Thorn threw up an arm to block. The mace hit the arm and snapped it. Thorn cried out in pain and felt the Other coming. With a shove Thorn was once again forced to watch his body fight in the possession of the Other. Thorns arm snapped back into place. His visage changed into something savage and otherworldly. His muscles bulged and strained threatening to pull off of his frame. The Malleus went to utter a turning but got a fist to the face that made him bite off his tongue. He struck with both maces entangling one arm and scoring another hit to the possessed warrior. The Other Thorn struck down with his hand and a half sword but the constricting chain caused him to lose his weapon. Thorn let loose a furious roar. He ejected his Tekko-Kagi from its sheath on his forearm. The Malleus began to know fear as he landed another solid blow but watched the warrior shrug it off. The Other Thorn ripped the chain mace out of Belros hand and then landed a kick to the knee that bent it backwards with a pop. The man cried out in pain but it turned into a gurgle as The Other Thorn plunged the Tekko-Kagi through his chest. The party kept their distance from their possessed comrade. The Other Thorn let out a final roar of fury before his features began to soften which left a silently weeping Thorn.


----------



## thejc (Jan 1, 2011)

*updated 1/1/11*

Session 5 Part I

In the aftermath of combat in the courtyard the party took another day to ride out. In the respite of the common room and by the warmth of its fire Thorn spoke. “If you would have me leave I understand. Inquisitor Stormwright will never stop hunting me. I am his chance for advancement in their church. Maybe he is right. I know not what I am. I have never known a mother or a father. My earliest memories are ones of fear and violence. I was one of The Brothers of Rhone, the deadliest cabal of assassins in the empire. Upon their twelfth birthday the brothers training is over and they enter the test. They enter the labyrinth. No food, no water just a blade and your skill. There are beasts and traps. Inside the labyrinth live the Black Witches of Ngori. I found three of them. They roll the bones and they pass their dark blessings and curses to you endowing you with terrible power. Three times the bones were cast. Destinies chains curled about me. I drew the _Broken Wheel_ a life full of tragedy and death. _Kualtis the Shadow Lizard _forced to make his home in the shadows. _Braggnari the Slain Tiger _disciple of the blade, by its edge one lives his life.When one reaches the end there is a cave, the final part of the test. The totem of Rhone is a panther. You must enter the cave and slay the beast and eat its heart. In doing this you bind yourself to the spirit. When I entered though, my panther was slain already. Hunched over it was a fell creature. It wore the shell of a man and dressed itself in noble attire. That could not be further from the truth. It was The Other. It was no man however. Gangly and tall, skin like wax its eyes were as black as pitch as it rushed me. My sword did little to damage The Other. It clutched me by the throat and lifted me from my feet. Its fetid breath smelled of smoke and rot. Then it tore out my heart. As I fell I saw the creature consume it. I awoke in my room at the monastery. No wound no blood no hint of anything that had transpired. My mentor said it was normal to pass out after the ordeal and seemed confused at my speaking of The Other. He said that was impossible. I passed the test. However I soon learned that The Other was still with me. I was simply to go to a village and by some mundane supplies, herbs, foodstuffs and cloth. The Other whispered in my ear again and again. I tried to fight him off but he was too strong. He took over and I had to watch as The Other me murdered the entire village. When he takes over I am stronger than demons, and I can take much more damage than is humanly possible. 

After the ordeal with the village I soon snuck away from the monastery. Worried that I would divulge their sacred methods of combat and assassination I have been hunted ever since. I have decided I must go back to the Labyrinth. I will kill the Black Witches; I will kill all of the brothers all the way to the Burning Shard himself. I will show them no mercy for none was given to me. Then I shall find a way to be rid of The Other and I will kill him too.”

The party set in silence for a long while. They were not used to the quiet fighter speaking so much. Even Titus had little to say, mostly because he wanted to keep his head attached to his body. Eventually the silence and stillness became too much for the large cleric of Vatan. Morganis stood and moved closer to the fire. “Thorn I believe I speak for the rest of us. I believe fate has entwined our threads to weave something much bigger than if we would part. Thou hast proven yourself a true boon as a companion. And no matter what ye say and what ye seek there is goodness in you. Darkness as well, make no mistake son. There is nary a one in this room whom shadow and sin has not smudged. I believe I can help with the other. There is one in our order who has done what is called an exorcism before. His name is Frosthammer. He may be able to aid you in being rid of this demon. His cloister lies far to the North in an old fort. After our business is settled in Mironand we should go.”

Thorn simply nodded. He talked little, everyone talked little. They spent the remaining time alone. The clerics talk of sin and darkness hit home for more than a few of the companions. But the night came and went and with a new dawn a new chance.

It took the party four days on horseback to reach the famed City of Orbs. Mironand received this name from the enchanted orbs that provided lamps at evening time. Later larger more heavily enchanted orbs were added and they functioned as city guides and such. 

The party entered the city around noon. They procured an inn near the temple district and grabbed a quick meal and some ale to wash down the dust of the road. After their refreshment Titus led the way to the Boring Warrior. As in the vision the Shining Temple lay close by. They negotiated use of the library through “donating” a copious amount of silver to church. It took a little time but sure enough they found the bookcase inscribed with a bears image and stood before a row of books containing a leather bound book the color of a setting sun. Roland adjusted his monocle and took in the scene. Satisfied that no clues we to be found elsewhere on the bookshelf he grabbed the book off of the eye level shelf. “The book is titled The Shrinking Road.” He looked around at his friends. They all shook their head. Roland’s face scrunched up as he looked from the book to the book shelf, he went back and forth for a moment then motioned for his companions to look at the shelf. There on the back where the book had previously been was a tiny wooden door banded with brass. “Demon babies from the third circle.” Utah blurted out “How can we get into that.” Roland held the book up “I believe the answer lies in the puzzle itself” “The Shrinking Road indeed” Morganis huffed. A moment later after all the party had consented Roland opened the book. They were engulfed in a soft light.

After the light diminished they found themselves merely inches tall and on the library floor. “Now how do we get up there” Morganis asked. Thorn Titus and August however had broke into action and began removing coiled rope from their packs. Utah grabbed one end of the rope as his eyes flashed with power he began to rise. With Utah’s levitation and their rope most of the company with the exception of Morganis repelled up the bookcase quite easily. The cleric was really more hauled up than anything. As they stood before the door Titus stated “Let’s just be clear, Im not fighting any cockroaches or rodents”. The small dose of levity helped spurn them onward as Roland pushed open the door.

The site that greeted them was not at all what the expected. Before them an expanse opened. They were in a forest. An open field blooming with wildflowers greeted them ahead. A small path cut through it leading to a house that was unmistakably elven in design. A bubbling brook ran behind the abode. The companions looked around in disbelief. Roland adjusted his monocle and took in the scene. Titus clawed at the ground smelling the earth on his hands “This isn’t right. This is dirt is black and moist but it smells like it’s ancient and dead” Roland pondered for a second “Or never really alive. Titus would you run off into the trees to our right please”. Titus shrugged and then did as asked. Titus ran off to his right. About ten seconds later Roland shifted his gaze from the right to his left to see Titus emerge from his the opposite side of the field. Titus seemed amazed then ran back into the forest only to emerge from the right again. “Pocket Realm I believe” Roland said “I’ve only read about these, it is a small contained space that exists in another space without actually taking up any of the Home planes original space.” The party did not follow but it didn’t matter Roland ushered them towards the elven abode.

They rang the bell as they stood before the door. “Come in please” an elderly voice replied from inside the home. The party entered to find a quaint sitting room. In a high backed chair sat a sight that made the party blanch. An elf. A real elf. The wizened Elf stood “Welcome welcome. Are one of you the heir of Wyrmcrest by chance?” Roland could only slightly lift his hand. The elf nodded and offered the party some refreshment. Then he addressed Roland “I am Darioc, High Mage of the First House and Chief Priest of Cheronaster. You may call me Watcher. And I believe I am you great great great great great great great great great great great Grandfather.” The old man let it sink in and then continued. “Cheronaster has blessed our line with insight and it was determined that The Riddle would be given to us. I have been waiting for you. Since you are here this means you have 4 rooms left to complete before The Riddle can be undone.” Roland stood there mouth slightly agape as did much of the rest of the party. Finally he adjusted his Monocle. “So what is this then, why the riddle, why the house, what is the point?” “The revelation is not for me to give. You must complete the puzzle. You are close now. Press on.” He removed a leather throng with a key hanging from it and handed it to Roland. “Be careful.” Utah pushed his way to the front. “That’s it?” the elf nodded and sat back down. “Tell us what you know.” The elf paused before he answered. “I know many things and everything that is relevant has been divulged.” Utah drew his snub nosed rifle “We have ways to make you talk” his voice low and dangerous. The elf stood his eyes gleaming and turbulent like a storm, his countenance suddenly terrible. “Do you now” Utah let loose a spellfire shot. Darioc the Watcher plucked the spellfire from midair and like a mummer turned it over in his hand put it in the other and opened his fist to reveal a chocolate candy. He popped it into his mouth “mmmmmhhh” he said as he took his seat again. Utah swallowed hard and backed up “Son of a donkey”. The Watcher chuckled “The door to your right will take you back to the library. I will be watching.”

They returned to Wyrmcrest and decided that they would seek out the Frosthammer to see if he could rid Thorn of The Other. Thorn paced the grounds he could feel The Other restless somewhere in his soul whispering the terrible things he would do to his new friends. His mind told him to flee to not bring The Others wrath upon his companions. “Boy. Come here” Morganis hailed breaking his dark train of thought. Thorn strode to Morganis and the cleric beckoned him to sit. “I know you’re thinking of leaving. Don’t. While we maybe unsure of you, make no mistake we are with you. I have communed with Vatan. I have searched all of your hearts. He has determined we are all worthy. Not perfect but usable. I know what you are thinking. The Hammer Tome tells us _the forging is unpleasant for a time but soon produces a blade for battle._ It also tells us that _fear leads to a broken shield_.” Thorn remained silent staring into nothing. He was not used to being read like this. Morganis stood and placed a meaty paw on Thorns shoulder as he walked away. He turned and said “Trust in Vatan, he has a purpose, and we will see it through with you”. 

Roland paced the halls and decided to use the key and start the next room. He approached the shield with the key hole, inserted Darioc’s key and clicked it over. The Sarcophagus slid out revealing a passage way. He followed it down until it opened into a large expanse. Roland might have let loose a curse that would’ve made Utah blush had his breath not been taken away. In the center of the cavern locked in mortal combat were two statues one a divine looking female knight. She was beautiful and she rode a winged charger. Her opponent was as malign as she was pure. It was a large coiled snake with two headed serpent each head had three eyes. There was something missing however. It appeared that the warrioress was missing her weapon. A lance or spear of some sort it would seem.

When it was light Roland gathered the rest of the party and showed them his discovery. Upon entering the cavern and seeing the sculptures both August and Morganis dropped to one knee, bowed their heads and said in unison “Blessed be your name and may your light never cease to shine”. When pressed about the act of worship the rest of the party learned that the knight was The Valkrie herald and servant of the Gods of Light. So then Roland deduced that the beast must be Jormungiir first son of the Hydra and devourer of worlds. He further deduced that the next stage of the puzzle would be to find the missing spear and bestow it back to the knight.

They returned to Pol’Cera the capitol of the Griffon Lands and each attended to their own business. August went to temple. Roland did research on The Valkrie. Morganis sought his superiors to find out the location of the Frosthammer. Utah went to see his family and report De’Achas’ actions. Then he would get drunk, gamble and take in a whore. Thorn sought out agents of Rhone. Titus procured supplies and equipment.


----------



## thejc (Jan 5, 2011)

Part II

Titus soon met up with Utah in a den of iniquity. That proved to be a dangerous combination. They both had a taste for strong liquor, games. They were short on coin, tall in the mouth, but unlike most they could back it up. Needless to say that the common room of said Den of iniquity was wrecked, the city guard was called, and it took a lot of favors to avoid being banished from Pol’Cera.

The other’s endeavors proved quite fruitful. Thorn found some of his former brotherhood and dealt with them. They were however not high enough on the food chain to give him any information he did not already possess. Morganis found the location of the Frosthammer, an ancient military hold that was once known as Fir’ et Omega or the Fort of the Last Flame. The Fort was far to the East and the North. Roland believed had a start on the location of the Spear. It is known as “_Rhongomyniad_” and was last used by a barbarian warrior called Halder the Righteous. The tombs of the barbarian hero’s were also to the North and a fair proximity to Fir’ et Omega. The first spear clue was the closest so the party set out with anxious determination. 

A few days into the ride the weather started to cool a bit. August noticed that both Thorn and Titus were visibly on edge. “Thorn, Titus is something wrong?” The two scouts looked at each other and nodded. Titus spoke “Since we have left Pol’Cera we have been shadowed. I believe it to be agents of Pol’Cera to see if we are really leaving for a time. Thorn does not share my sentiments.” Thorn turned his horse to face the rest of the party “The one who tracks us is exceedingly great and skillful in the arts of hiding and tracking. This is no governmental agent. He has been beyond even my ability”. This took the party aback a bit. They had all seen how easily the man walked in the shadow, like he belonged, like he was a part of them. Titus spoke again “By mid day we will cross the borders of the Griffon Lands and the Empires northern line. We have not said anything because if they are indeed a man of the Empire or the Griffon Lands then they will likely break off. By this evening we will know much more”. While satisfied this did not console the party in the least. It could be anyone The Brothers of Rhone, Imperial Inquisitors, De’Achas and his henchmen. 

That night at camp everyone one was on edge. They set a double watch. There vigilance did not pay off for no one noticed the silent shadow that drifted on the edge of the fire’s light. 

The next day they came the stone bridge a relic from the Ossorian Empire. The bridge was actually a large stone platform that was swung out on a mechanism that was powered by a crank on the platform. It was slow going, at this rate it would take over 20 minutes to get to the other side. “Get behind the Horses!” Thorn yelled as arrows streaked out from the side they left from. Titus fired a few shots off but it became obvious that the attacker was moving from cover to cover and any return fire was useless. When the last horse fell dead the assault stopped. “Now he has limited our mobility and speed.” August said. “You think it is one man?” Titus asked. “Possibly but definitely no more than two or three or they would’ve pressed their advantage on the bridge. Now they have an edge in travel. They are probably not strong enough to take us on head to head.” “Then we need to move and move now” Titus exclaimed. That night at camp they set watch and patrol and still came with nothing. As they broke camp Roland voiced an obvious fact “At our current pace I believe we will reach the village of Kragbrook in two days. Well more of a trading post really but I doubt our hound will want to risk us being able to pick up new horses. My guess is he will make he will present his endgame before we break camp tomorrow.” Morganis spoke up “We could press through the night I can see well in the dark and Thorn and Titus are no slouches either” They party nodded. “We need to be able to shape the battlefield as well” August added. They plodded on and discussed strategy as they went.

The first arrow flew soon after the sun went down. It took the Vatan Cleric in his right arm rendering it useless in battle until it was healed. With incredible speed the arrows came. The other wounds from the volley were minor. “There!” Morganis pointed Utah’s eyes flashed and a ball of light appeared in the fir trees branches. The illumination granted a glimpse of their attacker. He sat high as he rode away from the light. The next volley came. This time both Titus and August dropped. “Back to back” Morganis cried. The next arrows came Thorn dropped screaming and clutching his leg. Utah too landed with a thud but he did not make a sound. Roland was left guns pointed to and fro wildly. Morganis started to pump the healing power of Vatan into his ruined arm. “Ssstop priessst” their attacker said as he came from the shadows. Roland gasped as it was revealed that the assailant was no man, but had mottled green and black skin and had no horse but the bottom part of him was much akin to a snake. “Hydra-spawn” Roland breathed. The creature dropped his bow and drew a large serrated blade “Sssoon I sshall collectss my coinss. Now manss sssonss you diess!” 

“Now!” Morganis cried. The party sprang their trap jumping to their feet and rushing the abomination. They surrounded him and combat ended when Thorn straddled his back and put his Tekko-Kagi to its neck. “Who sent you, you vile creature?” Thorn asked. The snake man laughed “By the onesss who are so much viler on their insssidess. Men of the godsss of courssse. Know thisss that the Ssstormwright will never ssstop.” Thorns eyes narrowed. “We will see. But you shall not” With a violent tug of the clawed gauntlet he took of the creatures head. “Burn it” August said as he helped tend to Morganis.

Arriving into Kragsboork they sold the snake-mans bow, leather breast plate and bought some more horses. They rested and set out early hoping to make the barbarian hero’s tomb by evening. As the sun went down they came to Hadrian’s tomb. They dismounted and soon after they heard several sets of lumbering footsteps. They tossed a couple torches in the direction of the noise. Titus wrinkled his nose “Trollborn”. As the four Trollborn came into the light a bowstring thrummed and gunfire erupted. Two fell. Thorn burst from the shadows slashing the midsection of another. The wound was not fatal and the large lanky creature struck downward at the smaller man. Thorn rolled and rose bringing his sword up at a diagonal taking the arm off. His next strike pierced the creature’s heart. The last one had charged Morganis and August. The creature let out a battle cry that Morganis met with one of his own. The cleric dodged the clumsy strike of the brute and spinning a circle he swung his own battle cudgel crushing the creatures kneecap. August finished it off by cleaving into its skull at the jaw.

The tomb itself was fairly straight forward until the actual burial chamber. The door that led to the final room was covered in runes. While Roland could not deduce all of them several of them read differently. “Scion, seed of Darioc, line of Darioc, the heritor, the inheritor, hand of light. It was clear that the door could only be opened by Roland he placed his hand on the door. It pulsed with light and clicked open. The room itself was covered in painted relief and the spear set upon an altar enshrined. They lit the chamber. Roland adjusted his monocle and produced several pieces of vellum and began to sketch and take notes. "Touch nothing please" He requested. The reliefs had a few themes. The first was a dark warrior, bathed in blood, terrible on the battlefield, and which appeared to drink the blood of his enemies. The second was obviously of the hero Halder. It showed him a man of might slaying various beasts. It showed the bequeathing of “_Rhongomyniad_” to Halder. The reliefs culminated in the battle between the blood drinker and Halder. The altar had an epithet that reads

_Halder exceeding in strength, doughty in heart, mighty in battle. _
_Saviour of cities, defender of man, righteous in fury, Light In the _
_Darkness. Slayer of Hannibal. God friend and wielder of Rhongomyniad. _
_Here lies the best of man._

Titus determined that the altar was not trapped. Roland took a rubbing of the epithet then grasped the spear. The road to Fir et Omega would be long. They party set out.


----------



## thejc (Jan 16, 2011)

To The Fort of Last Fire

The Road grew colder as the farther North and East the party travelled. Snow and frost dotted the countryside and grew thicker the farther they pressed the road. Three days out from Halder’s tomb they came upon the small town of Eidelfast, there they were able restock supplies and trade for some warmer attire. They took rest at the Worn Blessing a simple but comfortable inn with a well renowned brewery. This place is a hotspot in the summer of well to do families from the empire and both the Griffon Lands and the Rose Republic. The distillery “Scriptures Best” produced fine liquor notably the Chipped Ice Whiskey, Volcano Brandy, and Fey Gin. They also brew a seasonal set of ales in various flavors and styles simply known as “The Rogues Brew”.

Utah was deep in a game of daggers with a few of the villagers and enjoying the atmosphere when one of the men started to press him about the parties business. “Just heading north going to see a priest friend of ours” Utah answered. The commoner shook his head “Good sir I mean no offence you and your friends look more than capable of holding your own, but these are not empire roads. The road brings many dangers here in the north. Be careful” Titus who for whatever reason had been dreary and depressed since the tomb of Halder had been drowning himself in the Fey Gin. He stumbled from his corner accusing the men of treachery and his usual preposterous schemes and scenarios. This time however the liquor was talking and there was malice in his voice. Utah was the only other from the party there, the rest long since retired. The villagers with their own liquid courage spat back. Some shoving back forth started. Then it happened. As Utah inserted himself between Titus and the town one of the commoners caught hold of the leather sleeve on Titus arm and pulled it most of the way off. There was silence in the common room. Then shouts of “Undead”, “Demon”, “Unholy” went up followed by “Kill him” “Get them” and “Burn the creature”.

Luckily for the men of the town all weapons had been checked at the door. That did not stop Titus from breaking off a chair leg and brandishing about like a club. Utah tried to steer them towards the door or a window but they were cornered. Titus had madness in his eyes fueled by the alcohol. They commoners rushed them. Everyone became a big pile. Utah’s eyes flashed and suddenly there were a few villagers on the Titus and Utah’s side. Someone managed to sneak a dagger in and sliced Titus on the cheek. Titus swung the makeshift club down breaking the man’s arm. Another villager grabbed a log out of the fire then went flying smacking into the wall. A few more went spilling out of the way. Morganis had joined the fray. “Men of Eidelfast here me now. We know you to be a good and hearty people. Do not let the strong spirits steal your hearts this night. My companions and I are warriors of the light and we bear the scars of doing battle with the darkness. The only difference is we bear our marks on the outside. Go home to your families go home to your wives. Wake in the morning and repent. Vatan will forgive you.” The crowd diffused. Morganis watched as Titus still full of hate went upstairs. “Flaming pubes of Azers” Utah breathed as he too went to his room. 

The next morning as the party set out. Titus leaned in and whispered a question to Utah. “Do you think that’s true?” Utah shrugged and looked to him for further information. “That we are warriors of the light?” Titus continued. Utah looked forward grimly “I don’t know”.

They day was little more than half over. The snow had really started to deepen and blanketed ground. Titus sat sulking in his saddle. Utah seemed very annoyed and Morganis was also silent. The other three however were oblivious. Thorn pulled his horse up short. He started to sniff the air. The rest of the party stopped too. Titus came peered around at the landscape. “I see nothing” he said. Thorns eyes went wide as the snow piles lining the road erupted. “Giants!” Thorn cried. “They are Cyclops actually!” Roland countered as he dismounted. “Black blood and hairy  they are giant one eyed monsters!” Utah cursed aloud. “I count four” August called out. “One more at the treeline!” Thorn answered. As if in answer to Thorn a large ice ball lobbed into the party. The projectile hit like a Trebuchet’s stone taking Morganis from his saddle. “Form up, two single columns. Thorn take the thrower.” The party held their ground and let the Cyclops move first. August ducked under the first ones legs. Coming out behind him he struck twice. The first blow took a meaty chuck out of the back of the giant’s leg then August leapt and sunk his axe into the small of the one eyes back. The Cyclops bellowed in pain and dropped to one knee. Morganis found his footing and came to his line just as the Cyclops attacked. Morganis called upon the power of Vatan uttering a battle blessing. Roland dodged the fist of another giant and fired two pistols right into its exposed armpit. Titus whirled his arms blurring as he pumped three arrows into the Cyclops Roland had wounded. It succumbed to the wounds and fell. The one eye attacking Utah was stricken blind as Utah’s eyes flashed. August continued his assault this time attacking the Achilles heel of his giant. The giant fell forward on his face screaming in agony. Morganis waited for the last Cyclops to attack. The burly cleric met the giants club with his own hammer then slammed the large mallet onto the one eye’s foot. As it doubled over in pain it was peppered with shot and arrows. It cried out, close to death. Utah eyes flashed with power as energy started to coalesce around him he let out a grunt as he pushed the energy out forming a giant fist slamming into the giant knocking back into its ambush trench. Thorn reached his Cyclops catching it unaware his sword slicing its throat then he shoved it into its eye cavity. Morganis let out a cry to Vatan as he struck his Cyclops and turned its head so hard it broke its neck. August focused the power of Bahamut. Then he ran and planted off his giants back leaping into the air and landing on the beasts head, looking as a demented child jumping in mud puddles. He crushed its skull. Utah’s energy fist came down not once but twice crushing the beast’s lungs and heart of the giant.

The rest of the journey was fairly uneventful aside from the occasional skirmish with a small patrol of trollborn. Finally they arrived at the Fort of the Last Fire. Fir et Omega loomed in the distance. It was quite large for a wilderness fort. It was here the ancient Ossorian Empire would stem the tide of northern barbarians, trollborn and savage sorcerers. It was also here that the battle of the dragon forged was fought. Here that the earth ended. You could walk farther to the North East if you wanted. The Shining awaited. A vast expanse of frozen waste, a place said to exist both here and the spirit world. And now here they would find answers to The Other. 

The Fort was opened to them once Morganis was established as a member of the Vatan faith. The party was escorted where they waited for the Frost Hammer. Soon the Frost Hammer entered or rather took up the room. The man dwarfed Morganis. Not only was the giant man large in stature, but his presence was palpable. It was if an avatar was standing before them. “Brethren, The Hammer Lords blessing on you all. Morganis by the hammer it is good to see you old friend.” The bassy voice boomed as they greeted one another. Watching this exchange Utah’s jaw hung open. “Well I’ll be a black toothed bar wench” he exclaimed “You’re a giant.” 

The Frost Hammer guffawed “Nay brother. I am a humble servant of the Hammer Lord. I have been through the rite of might though, resulting in the Hammer Lords blessing of increased vigor and strength.” Roland adjusted his monocle “Interesting. Morganis did you take the rite of might as well?” Morganis shook his head “No, upon the anointing of Vatan’s Hammer Priests, which is my official rank, they choose a rite to go through. You may choose between the rite of Might, Cunning, Resilience, Power, or Counsel. I chose counsel. Seeing to the morale and well being of your fellow soldiers is as important as to any damage you could ever inflict on the enemy.” The Frost Hammer nodded his face jovial. “Aye, well said Brother. Now tell me what brings you here. Surely ‘tis not our sandy beaches.” Morganis chuckled “Surely not. This is Thorn. He is a good man, a valuable ally. Once he was on the dark path with the Brothers of Rhone. Those who skulk in the shadows and steal children out of the night, black fletched arrows and daggers unseen slid between ribs are their calling cards. Now he is on the path to repentance. However he finds himself oppressed by an ancient and powerful spirit. Not of the Panther as is the custom of those of Rhone, but of a Demon. Of…The Other”

The Frost Hammer thought to himself then looked at Thorn “Boy I make no guarantees, but I can attempt to expel this taint from your soul. In my order I have been trained in dealing with things not of this earth. It is a long ritual and I must consult the scroll of Anvil and Stars. But if you are truly repentant then Vatan will bless it.” Then in unison Morganis and the Frost Hammer boomed together. “For He would have mercy on us all”

Three days the party waited for the Frost Hammer when finally he sent word he waited for them on the northern battlements. The party approached the Holy Behemoth. He looked at them grimly “I have found the rite. I however will need a powerful reagent to provoke The Other into manifesting. The ancients said that here at lands end, before The Shining that giant snakes with the heads of bulls would consume the dead to carry them to the afterlife. I need the blood of such a creature.”

As one the party set its face toward The Shining.


----------



## thejc (Feb 2, 2011)

Updates soon I promise...Really this is to motivate myself more than to whet your appetites, but hey....

All right ramblers lets get rambling.


----------

